

What Can We Do with a Quantum Computer? (2014) - wainstead
https://www.ias.edu/ias-letter/ambainis-quantum-computing

======
otrebor
"If one particle can be described by two variables, then to describe the most
general state of n particles, we need 2n variables. If we have 100 particles,
we need 2100 variables, which is roughly 1 with 30 zeros. This number is so
big that computers will never have so much memory."

I think he meant ... 2^100 variables... but am i wrong or this is not good
math?

